# Northumberland UK



## millyimp (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello,

I wonder if there is anyone in here living in the Newbiggin By The Sea Area. It would be lovely to meet up with others who suffer from IBS D ,who would fully understand how it makes you feel at times,and of how it also makes you apprehensive at going out at times because of it .

Millyimp1322


----------

